# Ipod 30 g et autoradio Sony DSX- S100



## Maya7 (17 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour , 

Voila mon problème je viens d'acheter un autoradio ipod sony et j'ai un problème avec mon ipod classic qui fonctionne bien vu son age canonique ( 5 ans ! )  

Lorsque celui est branché sur l'autoradio il n'est pas systématiquement détecté et lorsqu'il l'est la lecture s'interrompt au bout de 3 min ... 

J'ai fait l'essai en branchant mon iphone et la aucun problème lecture fluide et sans soucis et détection quasi instantanée .

J'ai installé la dernière mise a jour sur l'ipod classic et restauré la semaine dernière , la batterie ne tiens plus aussi bien la charge qu'a ses débuts mais celà ne devrait pas avoir d'incidence car elle est branchée via l'autoradio .

Une idée ?


----------



## Maya7 (19 Décembre 2010)

up une idée ?


----------



## theangeloflove (20 Décembre 2010)

pas de housse sur ton ipod? je sais que la prise doit etre bien parrallele au ibidule sinon c'est pas detecter..... en plus l'ipod classic est affiché comme compatible avec cet autoradio..... En tout cas, c'est un excellent choix.... Je l'ai acheter en aout/septembre et j'en suis ravi...


----------

